
Mage: a make/rake-like build tool using Go - NateDad
https://github.com/magefile/mage
======
NateDad
Mage was born of my frustration with people using Makefiles to build Go
projects. Makefiles are not cross platform compatible (good luck running them
on Windows without jumping through some hoops), they have significant
whitespace, they are generally written in bash, with added idiosyncratic
syntax on top of an already idiosyncratic syntax...

So I made Mage. Mage tries to take the best parts of Makefiles (dependency
trees, ease of execution, partially self-documenting code) and rework it to
run with a better programming language (go).

It's still a work in progress, but I think it's in a very good initial state.
It lets you declare targets and dependencies and it'll resolve the
dependnecies into a tree that'll run them from leaf to root in parallel, all
executing exactly once.

It doesn't have file targets yet, but that is on the docket, along with
helpers to make writing code that executes commands in go less ugly.

Let me know what you think.

